Ask HN: Why are there so few startups tackling or acknowledging climate change? - mancuso5
======
ElBarto
There are plenty of startups in spaces like electric vehicles, renewable
energy, energy saving, food production, etc.

This is tackling climate change.

~~~
mancuso5
I know there are some, but not sure about "plenty".

Check out the latest YC cohort: I counted less than 10 startups interested in
sustainable business out of 170+

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/here-are-
the-85-startups-t...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/here-are-
the-85-startups-that-launched-today-at-y-combinators-w19-demo-day-1/)

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/here-are-
the-88-companies-...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/19/here-are-
the-88-companies-that-launched-at-ycs-w19-demo-day-2/)

The rest not even aknowledge the fact that we are in a climate crisis.

I was surprised to see YC support startups involved in animal farming, guns,
and even fossil fuel!!

We spend so much time in front of our screens that we have no idea of what's
happening outside our little boxes :/

[https://bigthink.com/videos/tech-billionaires-could-end-
clim...](https://bigthink.com/videos/tech-billionaires-could-end-climate-
change-so-why-arent-they)

~~~
ElBarto
What is "plenty" for you? Because 10 out of 170 just in one YC cohort suggests
"plenty" of them out there...

